# Manningtree/brantham factories (REVISIT)



## sunny100 (Nov 17, 2014)

I recently re-visited Manningtree/Brantham factories with my new camera, my first post was quick and I only had a phone camera you can read the post here : http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=29918#.VGo7ffmsVik 

Anyway, I hope you enjoy these pictures alot more! 


My buddy chow, on top of the first building from the road, Chalkwell, in the distance you can see the start of the rest of the factories.

DSCF0068 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Not sure what this is!

DSCF0080 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Water on the roofs

DSCF0077 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Railway tunnel into the main part of the site

DSCF0082 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

I love this shot, the path you can see is the one leading from the railway bridge you pass under. 

DSCF0087 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

This is the top floor of the building that you can see in the distance from the photo ontop of chalkwell ( first photo)
This room is amazing, the ceiling is so high and nature is really taking over, you can even find old books/records.

DSCF0089 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Not condoning graphiti but this was pretty cool

DSCF0122 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Not sure if anyones seen the film Chernobyl diaries ( I know Urban x probably has!) But this place really gives you that kind of feeling!)

DSCF0105 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


DSCF0093 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

This has to be my favourate room, Nature has completely taken over, plants everwhere, trees growing through the floors, roots ripping up the tiles, really has a nice feel to it!

DSCF0101 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Thankyou for reading! hope you enjoyed, 
Off topic slightly but recentley Brantham fireworks was on, so I force my girlfriend to climb to the top of the Chalkwell building roof with me to watch them, reluctant at first, however she loved it when she was up there, nothing better than seeing crowds of people all crammed together trying to see over eachothers heads, and your up on the rooftops with the most amazing view!

DSCF0250 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Take care all!


----------



## ajarb (Nov 17, 2014)

The thing that you can't work out what it is looks like a war memorial probably for all the people from the factories who were killed but someone has nicked the bronze plaques off it.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 17, 2014)

I visited here in the summer.i loved it.the site is massive..lovely photos.


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks ajarb, your probably right! When I go back I'll have a better look at it. And thanks Mikey, it is a great site.


----------

